# Vaquero one rein handling video



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I have seen this you tube video once before and ran across it again today.

Thought it was very interesting and wanted to save it somewhere where I can find it again.

So I am starting this post.

Does it seem like a good instructional video to those of you who ride with a bosal setup?


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: Enjoyed it . Thanks for posting .


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

For someone that makes videos I prefer Richard Caldwell. He actually uses his horses in traditional work. In real country. 

Check him out. He has many on you tube. I've not bothered to learn how to embed video into a post or I'd share some.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I did google Richard Caldwell and this is the first video I saw.

How to tie a mecate onto a bosal.

Something else I'd like to save.


Hackamore Hints


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Agree Mr Caldwell has some awesome hands on video's. 

In case somebody's interested heres an older thread with some members opinions on Mr Sanders .
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/anybody-know-about-guy-154079/


I'am just glad that both among others here and gone are doing their part to keep the tradition alive .


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! I remember that thread..


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL! I remember that thread..



I went back and reread it. That was a funny one.

(And I crack myself up. "Easter Bunny." hoo boy)


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, regardless of who is delivering the message, is the one rein handling technique a good one to practice?

I have just finally ordered a used copy of a book I have wanted for a long time:

Hackamore Reinsman by Ed Connell

Any opinions on this book?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

"Hackamore Reinsman" is a horseman's bible. The gold standard for explaining how to get from snaffle to bosal to two rein to bridle.

I love, love how he describes the timing. Perfection.

Yes. Practicing the one rein handling technique is great.

Have fun on your journey. Even if your goal is not a bridle horse or spade bit horse, that book is a dandy.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you want a visual to help you I like Martin Black's video on the hackamore. It is not really a how-to but it has several different horses that he rides in it and how to deal with a horse that isn't perfect. You will see a colt kind of confused tossing his head, sticky feet, etc. which I would rather see than a horse riding around perfect.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is a youtube with Martin Black

Hackamore Exercises with Martin Black

But Cowchick, you are talking about a DVD?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have really slow internet so what I could load of that video(about 30 seconds) is different than the DVD. That seems more advanced, more for a horse that has been in the hackamore for awhile.

He has a series on the hackamore, two rein and bridle. Like I said,before it's not really a how-to but it shows different horses and it might put a visual for what you read in Ed oConnells book. 
I am sure Giddy Up Flix has those DVDs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

OK, thanks


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That was weird, delayed duplicate post...


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I also have very slow internet, along with ancient desktop, the slowest (cheapest) connection available.

I got a page not found error last night on the thread, I'm thinking those error messages have something to do with the time of postings sort of 'crossing in the mail'.

I need to take some pictures of things I have accumulated (not many) over the years anticipating someday using a bosal setup. I think I may have good enough hands for it now. At least I hope so.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Anndankev, are you experimenting on an older broke horse or starting a colt?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

On the way to the barn now.

I have Chief, an untrained older horse. Have had him 1-1/2 years, made progress at first, but then an ankle / ligament injury put him out of work for a year. Just starting back. 

Was gelded 3 months before I got him. Is 8 yrs old now.

See this thread for a full story.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/video-apply-clinic-should-i-538274/


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*pics of my bosal + mecate stuff*

I took pics today of the bosals and things that I have. I plan on making 3 posts so I don't loose any typing.

Also hoping Cowchick and boots haven't deserted me and Chief as a 'lost cause'.

First is a black horsehair bosal and mecate aprox 24 ft long. Do not know it's origin. There are pieces of colored wool embedded in it. The mecate has some narrow places, but they seem strong.

It is very prickly, I would have to use gloves with it. Have heard that many do not like using horsehair bosals, only rawhide. I did show it to a Texas rancher once who said he would love to have it, not particularly to use, but to hang on his wall.









































The bosal is not quite the same material as the mecate. It is stiffer and tighter, and does not appear to have any of the woolen bits woven in like the mecate does. It is slipped through an eye and held together by a woolen heel. there is a piece of rawhide over the nose that is stitched on with what I believe is sinew.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Leather pencil bosal and get down, and a fiador*

Here is a leather pencil bosal I was hoping to put it together for get down setup. 

The green 16 ft get down rope I got from a reputable seller off eBay, but can't remember the name.

I made the hanger myself from 1 latigo saddle string, I think it is too short. It was a trial and afterwards bought a pair of black saddle strings thinking maybe I could make a better hanger for the black set in the previous post.

Anyway I did try using the get down rope, tying it in a bowline knot. It keeps coming undone, the knot just won't stay. It was advertised as a get down rope though, so maybe I am supposed to use a different kind of knot? Or maybe that is why it was so.... inexpensive?

There also is what I think is a very nice fiador in this group picture.


















































Then I am including a picture of a soft rope hackamore. I am very familiar with using rope halters and hackamores. And am aware they are nothing like actual bosals.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If you are looking for a bosal to start a horse in, the pencil bosal is too thin (though it will be good for a get down) and the other is some sort of variation of something. I really have no idea! But it wouldn't work like I would want a bosal to work. 

One nice thing about those prickly mecates is they keep your hands light. But if you really need to take hold, you will forget all about the pokiness of it. 

Good job on the hanger. There are a few knot options. Pretty much regional preferences. I'm not real OCD about them, though, so don't have a preference.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Martin browband headstall set, with Chief modeling*

Here is my last bosal purchase, I really had high hopes for it. Never used it, it came brand new with tags still on it from Martin Saddlery in Colorado. 

I knew it was coming with a double waxed rope bosal and figured I would replace that part. However; everything is so nice and tightly fitted I didn't want to spoil it, and how the fiador is tied on is daunting. And I know I don't have a good enough bosal to attempt it, so haven't tried ... yet.

It did not come with the mecate, it is double braided nylon yacht line 22 ft long. I tied it on myself.  It would probably be too heavy except that there is a fiador to hold it up. 



















































































Now I am thinking IF it is a good fit for Chief maybe I could use it if I just wrapped the bosal in something? Or maybe with one of those $85 bosals I saw on the current Bosal thread?

So is it a good fit, will it do to start him with?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Didn't abandon you! 

Haven't had the chance to read your thread about your horse so just based off what you posted in this thread...

First off, gorgeous horse!

The horsehair bosal. Never seen one like that. I probably wouldn't use it. I don't know much about horsehair hackamores but from what I have been told they are used for correction, not everyday. Can be rough on the face good for a horse that has lost some feel in the hackamore.

The halter-more. Never used one but I imagine its much like using a loping hackamore. When I was loping cutting horses we used them on the broke horses in the warm up pen. Horses were never trained in them.

Your pencil bosal is actually a get down set up, notice the loop under the heel knot, that is to run your get down rope through if you tie it around his throat latch. Love the hanger.

The Martin rope hackamore. If want to use it I would wrap the rope in something like vet wrap or strips of cloth. It's not really going to work like a bosal because of the doubled rope it might roll a little on the nose but not much. It's going to be like using a rope halter but more harsh. For future reference the fiador needs to adjusted so the heel knot of the bosal rests on the back side of the chin. The heel knot coming off the chin when you lift a rein is part of the signal. 

If I were you I would go with one of the Steve Guitron bosals and use the hanger off your get down with it with maybe your grey horsehair mcCarty or the yacht rope.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Great tips Cowchick. Thanks

Have to run to pick up Grandson for overnight.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Saving this Steve Guitron site for near future reference (ie I can find it by searching 'View all threads started by you')

Product Listing - BW



PS saving this thread, too

http://www.horseforum.com/western-riding/bosals-607842/


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

In my humble opinion save your money and get a working hackamore set up from Steve guitron or another reputable braider. You can't go wrong with a real hackamore set up. As you are working in the 5/8 hackamore start saving. When you are ready to move the horse into the two rein buy a two rein setup. Get good rawhide with rawhide core. This is just one wannabe vaqueros opinion.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Fort fireman, happy to see you here.

I am planning to get the $95 5/8" working bosal from Guitron, it has black trim.

And finally making a hangar from the 2 black saddle strings I already have.

And using either the black horsehair mecate, the double braid nylon one - think it is just over 1/2" diameter line. 

Or I also have a black double braid nylon yatching line that is only 1/2" it was a good sale price and came with a foot long sliced eye that I cut off and replaced with a popper. It is a little lighter weight than the white with blue tracer one. I really do not like it as a long line as I am used to the heavier one.

Do you think I should stick with the larger diameter, heavier one for the 5/8" bosal?


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

General rule. 5/8 hack 5/8 mecate. 1/2 hack 1/2 mecate and so on.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

anndankev said:


> Thanks Fort fireman, happy to see you here.
> I am planning to get the $95 5/8" working bosal from Guitron, it has black trim.
> And finally making a hangar from the 2 black saddle strings I already have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I always tie my mecate as I'm tacking up and when done riding I untie. I figure if I'm willing to take my time riding and training this way what is another minute to tie and untie. It's a pride in my tack kind of thing I guess. That and it will make the me ares last longer.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Rawhide, Thanks for the tip on untying.

I ordered the B87 today . Called first and spoke to Steve Guitron abut making the hanger. He does NOT recommend black latigo as the dyes break something down and they won't last forever like his will. Alas, I did not have enough $ for both bosal and hanger.

I tried the short one I have on him last night. Don't think it will do with the width of the bosal. Barely can tie it with the pencil thin one for a get down setup.

But will go ahead and make the black strings into one, as it will look good with my black synthetic saddle. Although will make a real Vaquero shudder I'm sure.

I have no plans on going to the two-rein or beyond.

If we do well enough, I hope to eventually get a special #8 like Kewpalace has to use with a real leather saddle.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

For anyone that this should interest heres a short clip on a Vaquero style horsemanship demo.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZOpCoGeNg4
:gallop: In case some haven't seen this vid .


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Last time I checked all latigo hide was dyed whether it be red or black and I have never broke one just due to wear and tear. If my hangers have broke it was because I was a dumb a$s or whatever and a horse stepped on something. I want them to break or come apart in that situation. It's cheaper to replace a few strips of latigo than it is a new bosal or McCarty.
My suggestion would be to go ahead and use the latigo that you have for a hanger and just keep an eye on it like you would with any other piece of tack


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

So my Bosal arrived, I have searched this house trailer three times and could not find the black saddle strings so ordered a 1/2inch by 72 inch piece. It also arrived, it is beautiful latigo, I'm glad I couldn't find the old ones. haha.

Anyway I was looking online and found this video by Pat Puckett, wonder what you all think about this style of hangar?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Like he says, "They work."


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres a pair of cheap $18 delivered mecate I got in from Fleabay . Good to teach those interested to practice tye in with bosal , good back up /back up reins , or bad weather reins and don't want to get dirty or ruin more expensive traditional stuff .


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

What is is made of? Is there really a Fleabay?

Will use what I have for the moment. 

Although there is a mane hair one on eBay I have my eye on for about $90 plus shipping about $15. It's color is Palamino, black, with 1 black&white strand. Made by Ortiz, thinking about it, but only if this works out:










Also similar one also on eBay, I like it's popper better than the first, but the overall darkness of the first, made by Jose Finaj Silversmiths:










Also don't you, Rawhide, have a black/tan one on a B87 bosal? 
What is it made of? where did you get it?

Yes, I found it:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

OK, so I have my supplies, now I just need to make that first cut.

I can cut up old used leather no problem. But seem to have great difficulty cutting into a nice, new, whole piece. hahaha

I've been thinking and planning, and after boots advice decided NOT to go with a browband headstall type. (Had to do a little reading the handwriting on the wall for that one.)


And I've been googling and researching, and measuring and fitting Chief.

I did find an interesting option, a Tye Back string for the cheek piece to keep it away from the eye, it says without interfering with the hanger like a fiador would.

So I think I figured out how to make this and am wondering what you all think:

Tying Back the Hanger


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

What is is made of? Is there really a Fleabay? :lol: No just a fiqure of speech . They are nylon . 22&apos; Black and White Nylon Mecate Reins Rawhide and Horse Hair Trim Horse Tack | eBay

Ordered mine in black.

These are in black and white accents $10 plus $7.55 shipping that's why I said I paid eighteen bucks for EM ! 
:gallop:










Also don't you, Rawhide, have a black/tan one on a B87 bosal? 
What is it made of? Where did you get it?


Yes Like you said they are black and tan got them from Rother https://www.steverotherhorsemanship.com/shop/mecate-rein-2/

I really like them think they are yacht braid not sure but they are quality and really work well with my horses . They have 3 color selections I think you would like the black and tan .


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Pics! New Guitron bosal and hangar I made*

Here it is, the Steve Guitron B87 bosal, and the black latigo hangar that I made from a saddle string. 

I found another mecate I had while looking for something else. It is black double braid with nylon going one way and cotton the other way. I like the popper and weight of the line. 

Once I took it to the barn though I remembered why I stopped using it. It is a hay and sawdust magnet. I mean really an attractant. Sawdust literally jumps onto it from 3 inches away. Hahahaha. I swear I think it has some sort of static energy.

Anyway on to the pics. First evening it is on Chief, I left a piece attached for a Tye Back string. But didn't like the looks of it so cut it off before the next day when I took the pictures of it on the fence post.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Learning La Garrocha






Another video I am saving here in the thread.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks like you're coming right along! What a neat thread~


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Splicing Guide, Bowline, and Eye Splice*

Splicing Guide, Bowline, and Eye Splice

These are from a post by Cherie, replying to a thread on how to tie a lead line onto a snap hook.

I want to save them for future reference, so here they are.

Does HF have a Note to Self sub-forum? LOL

Splicing Guide - 3 Strand Back Splice

Bowline Knot | How to tie a Bowline Knot | Boating Knots

Eye Splice | How to tie the Eye Splice | Splicing Knots


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres my Buckaroo Leather 3/4 " bosal hanger , way wider and thicker leather than the 1/2 ones. Double side large square bold buckle design. On the back side of buckles it says "Horse Shoe " .

Buckaroo Leather - Harness Heavy Cowboy Bosal Hanger/Headstall


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Very pretty.

Horse Shoe is a Jeremiah Watt brand. 

The place where I ordered the black latigo 1/2 saddle string has a lot of his fittings available separately. I drool over some things.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

anndankev said:


> Very pretty.
> Horse Shoe is a Jeremiah Watt brand.
> .


Didnt know that , thanks for info.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres another Buckaroo Leather bosal hanger I had put away . This one is 1/2 " wide leather .


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice.

I have been using polymer endurance stirrups for a long time. Really like the 4" deep and padded footbed on them.

However; have wanted to try crooked and/or turned ones for a long time.
Just got a pair of aluminum crooked and twisted stirrups. They are only 2&1/2 inches deep though. 
I am hesitating to try them out! Don't know why, maybe because of loosing that depth. 

Monel stirrups can be pretty deep and I like the looks of them much better than the boxy looking endurance ones. Have not seen a Monel style that is slanted or crooked though.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I need to attach a fiador to my bosal, at least temporarily.

Today the bosal came off Chief's head while moving him around on-line before mounting. I put it back on, and he immediately did the same maneuver and it came off again. 

I have a fiador, but do not know how to fasten it to the bosal. I get how to fasten it around the horses neck.

Most online searches tell me how to tie a fiador knot as in making a rope halter. Finally I found one on how to fit and adjust a fiador and bosal to a horse. So here it is (for my future reference):


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Part 2






And Part 3






I have not watched these yet.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I like this one:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Saving another post by Cherie, on teaching to give to rein pressure:



Cherie said:


> He simply has just never been taught to accept pressure on his head and mouth. Rather than having skilled hands teach him to accept this pressure, he has been ridden by people that threw slack at him every time he threw a fit. There is no better way to 'teach' a horse to go bonkers when there is pressure put on the reins. Instead of learning to 'yield to pressure' on any part of his head, he has learned just the opposite.
> 
> If it was just the bit he was fussy about, it could be that he cannot tolerate a 2 piece snaffle as opposed to a 3-piece snaffle or a solid mouth bit with a steep curve that keeps pressure off of his tongue. That could still be a factor, but his problem is also much more basic than that. He must be taught to give to pressure everywhere including his mouth and all of his head. Up until now, throwing a fit has gotten everyone to get out of his mouth and off of his head.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

*Snubbing to lunge spoiled running off by Cherie*

Here is a post from Cherie on how to stop a bad habit of running off while being lunged. For future reference as just taking off is bad habit Chief has had since before I got him. 

Foxhunter has given me great tips, and I have snubbed him when I could. This has a new to me angle of lunging and snubbing together.




> Here are my observations FWIW.
> 
> I see a pony that is slightly off. On a circle it is very difficult to tell if it is the (I think) right front or left hind. Their stride on the circle only tells you that they are consistently off when one front or the other is coordinated with the horse lifting its head. This will coincide with their inside front or outside hind. I've been fooled too many times by a horse being off on its outside hind but could not tell until the horse was trotted away from me on a straight line. Only severe hind limb problems are obvious.
> 
> ...


----------

